

Sleep Is For Quitters - rnicholus
https://medium.com/@RayNicholus/sleep-is-for-quitters-6fa843960825

======
andymoe
I think "don't say no" to new opportunities etc is a much better lesson and
take away than the title and related paragraph. I'd tell you why but I've got
a bunch of code to fix this evening.

